

The problem with Objective C - evolve2k
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4589698/cocoa-convert-string-playername-into-player-name/

======
mooism2
I don't see what the problem is. Care to elaborate?

------
quesera
Editorialized title, but the "problem" seems to be that the (HN) submitter
expects to be able to use Obj-C without having even a basic understanding of
C.

Yes, that won't work.

------
PaulHoule
CamelCase and code generation don't mix

------
rbanffy
Added missing homework tag. You're welcome.

